# Alternative serving material.



## Darrell41653 (Jan 10, 2016)

So my local archery shop is trying to rape me on the price of serving thread. $25.00 for one roll. I have ordered some Brownells #4 from Amazon for about $9.00 a spool. I was just wondering
if there are any alternatives to this?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Some folks like mono filament fishing line. I have never tried it. I am not sure what weight they use.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Darrell41653 said:


> So my local archery shop is trying to rape me on the price of serving thread. $25.00 for one roll. I have ordered some Brownells #4 from Amazon for about $9.00 a spool. I was just wondering
> if there are any alternatives to this?


While I'm not one to quibble on stuff I need... such as serving material, for example, Even if you serve your strings every year... you've a lifetime of material... as does anyone else and it's likely you could find someone who has some not being used or been used for years in your neighborhood even...  However I'm surprised that your archery shop was trying to Rape you on the cost of a spool... especially since you probably buy all your arrows and equimpment from him.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Darrell41653 said:


> So my local archery shop is trying to rape me on the price of serving thread. $25.00 for one roll. I have ordered some Brownells #4 from Amazon for about $9.00 a spool. I was just wondering
> if there are any alternatives to this?


Brownell #4 is what I use for all my trad/recurve strings. Works well and is the most economical. I’m just in the process of making new strings for my club’s instructional bows and am on my second roll of the stuff since yesterday. 18 strings done, another couple dozen still to make.

Everyone has a different opinion, but I think the more expensive blends are only necessary for compound strings where the ends need to fit into the cam grooves and the center has more pressure in small spots than for a finger release.


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

I will have to see exactly what i have at home. I have been experimenting with a fishing line and actually have had excellent success. Its a braided spectre line i believe. One string has several thousand shots and its actually holding up better than my bcy servings and grips better.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I looked into Spectra fishing braid once. Cheaper, but you have to respool it to use it in a serving jig. Real pain. Not worth it unless you’re doing a LOT of strings. I think 80# was about the right thickness for compound bow loops and end servings (.018”) but that could vary by brand.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Check ebay. I just bought a 1/4 pound spool of #4 for $10.95 shipped. Any idea how many 100 yard spools are in a 1/4 pound one? You can make well over 300 strings. 

As far as respooling; it's easy with a bolt, two nuts and a drill. Takes about a minute.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Look for odd lots of serving material on Ebay. I bought ten spools of various diameter Diamondback serving for fifty or sixty dollars a few months ago. I go through a lot of it but have enough to last the rest of my life.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Darrell - 

#4 is $6 at LAS, not something I'm going to worry about.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=#4+nylon+serving

OK, last year, it was $4, go figure. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Years ago I tried #4 for end serving. I had excess wear and switched to 62XS. Maybe something was wrong with the bow or my string making but I never looked back. For center serving I like Crown. Costs for 62XS and Crown have crept up towards $30. Even so the costs are not much per string. I am slow, slow, slow in making a string and probably spend close to an hour start to finish. The extra cost for serving doesnt seem worth the concern. I cannot begin to figure how many arrows I can shoot per string. Certainly many tens of thousands.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes I like monofilament fishing line. Lifetime supply for little in practically any diameter you could ever want. It his hard and slick and resists separation However it does have some drawbacks. Not always so easy to use. And if nicked during during the serving process it will have a short life. 

FWIW I have found that most any other serving material, including the fishing line monofilament will significantly outlast the Brownell #4. 

For braided serving materials I do also like the BCY Powergrip for center serving and the BCY 3D for end loops.

Many like Halo because it's pretty tough and slick and doesn't fight with you like monofilament does when laying down your serving.

But toughness is a concern of yours I'm not sure you can beat BCY 62XS. 

As for being "raped," except for when you might be able to find these better materials at discount prices, that $25/spool is just what they go for. Depending upon what you were buying, they weren't overcharging you or ripping you off.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd be replacing #4 every few months, 62xs lasts the life of the string in most cases. Add in my labor and 62xs is a cheaper option. I also prefer it's feel over the slicker options like Crown or Halo.


----------



## Caughtandhobble (Dec 20, 2011)

I like BCY for the quality is pretty much second to none. I have never had BCY serving material to separate or wear out, I can't say that about #4 but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

So does #4 Nylon wear out too quickly? I always heard that it was more quite than other end loop servings and was preferred by some. If #4 is not very durable what other decently priced options are for end loop servings?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Fes - 

It's as durable as the rest of the string. 
Companies just like selling better (read: more expensive) stuff to people gullible enough to buy it.

The only time I'vbe had to reserve a loop was due the the bow, not the material. 
Lets be real, it's been around for well over 1/2 a century, and people still use it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Seems to be a lot of disdain for #4. :grin:

I’ve used the stuff forever and have never had any issues. Now, I’m not a good shooter, but I’ll bet I shoot more arrows than most.

I remember posting one time that I figured folks would be hard-pressed to find anything more durable than #4 nylon. Jason Westbrock fired right back with, “Anything would be more durable than #4 nylon.”

Oh well…. I still can’t figure it out. :noidea:


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Oh well…. I still can’t figure it out. :noidea:


I think that sums it up nicely.

I've shooting for a day or two now and in regards to #4 serving I'm beginning to see a pattern. Namely that there is no pattern! 

For many, it just doesn't last. Same arrow, same nock, same bow, same nock fit etc. For other's it lasts a long time. 

One thing I can say, whatever you're using, a "snap nock" with the tiny little tabs inside the nock throat definitely chews at your center serving, and I don't put up with that. So I know that is not why I don't get much life out of #4. 

I have no idea how or why, but maybe it somehow has something to do with a shooter's release?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I would suspect that the slickness of the tab would be the biggest factor in determining the life of the center serving.

That, and a string that is too thick in the first place, forcing the serving to compress at the nocking point.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stash - 

I guess that would be like people saying, "my car is a piece of crap - every time I drive it into a tree, something breaks".
Yes, I'm agreeing with you. 

I've yet to see a tab cause a problem, but have seen issues with people using nock that are WAY too tight. 
Then again, there are actually people who don't know how to apply a serving. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Please support your local archery shops. They care about the sport, your shooting and probably do a lot for the local community. 

$.02


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Stash said:


> I would suspect that the slickness of the tab would be the biggest factor in determining the life of the center serving.
> 
> That, and a string that is too thick in the first place, forcing the serving to compress at the nocking point.


That's what I don't get. I use cordovan facing tabs, for one thing. Also I've seen some here say that "nock fit doesn't matter" but I know better than that. That and not using "snap nocks." Over about the past year I have come to suspect that my release is somewhat "harsh" or "ragged" though. Doesn't seem to be a pluck as I do quite well. The one saving grace is that whatever I'm doing, I'm doing it VERY consistently. And that may be why I'm kinda hard on #4. I've only had a serving come unraveled on me a couple of times in the last 20 years. Both times were stings from other people and not my own. But when I shoot #4 it fuzzes out and thins out really fast. 

But just here in this thread alone we see very good shooters who can't stand it, and other very good shooters who have no problem with it. 

One might think that at least serving material could at least be cut and dried. BUT NOOOO!  It too is something that is shooter and personal preference dependent. All one can really do is get some #4 or whatever and see what happens.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Whatever serving thread you choose, it is essentially inconsequential. Assuming a 100 yard roll, you can center serve 34 (and a bit) strings, probably last more than a few years if you are only doing your strings. That is using an 8" center serving (works out to about 2.9 yards). So at $25 you are spending $0.73 on your center serving. Yes an $8 spool would be about $0.25, but...

Anyhow, use whatever serving you are comfortable with. The 75c isn't going to break most people.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

A $25 roll of serving material will last a VERY long time. How much is it worth to yo to have a cheap material serving break or slip? Especially in hunting season....
Trying to save a few dollars at the price of reduced performance and outcome always disappoints me.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

My #4 servings last years and I tie on nocking points. Never had a problem. Now this is on Flemish twist strings so no nock serving involved.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

My take;


Center serving material is specifically designed for that application. So even though it may be similar material to the braided fishing line...its different.

Fishing line can flatten out. The serving material inc the Halo I like is specifically designed to hold its shape. 

Monofilament works.....it used to be standard issue 25 years ago....but it will break with no notice. The stuff we have now is far superior....

.....and as someone above stated....a roll of the stuff lasts you a long time.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bill - 

Sorry, you're mistaken.
It's not that #4 is "cheap", yes, it's less it's less expensive than other materials, which isn't a bad tyhing.
It's more that if you pay more, you're getting ripped off. 
Basically you're buying into hype.

Beendare - 

You could be right, but your not 
Who cares it the center serving flattens out?
The force pulling the string off your finger negates any difference (if any) in friction or anything else. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Bill -
> 
> Sorry, you're mistaken.
> It's not that #4 is "cheap", yes, it's less it's less expensive than other materials, which isn't a bad tyhing.
> ...


Anthony

I am guessing the ref to flattening out is with respect to nock fit. Yes it is a concern.. you don't need to be quite so dismissive.

Cheers


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

My personal preference is 3d for end serving and 62xs for center serving. I like powergrip for durability and it doesn't budge, but I find it a little abrasive and doesn't seem to come off the tab as smoothly, halo is slick, but I have, on occassion, had issues with it seperating. 62xs is just great material all around.

But, like somebody else said, everybody has an opinion. Myself, not so crazy about #4. 

To each their own.

Cheers


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bob -

Not being dismissive, just calling a spade a spade. 
Fact is there are just way too many people using "cheap" #4 to without issue to dismiss it so quickly.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I generally don't use a center serving where "flattening out" is a problem. Nor do I let my strings go so long without attention, such as reserving or replacement, but it makes me wonder.

Might a serving get so worn or flattened that nock fit gets loose enough that arrow falling off, with accompanying elevated risk of dry become an issue? 

Like I said, not something I've allowed to get out of hand, but I would think that it is SERIOUSLY be something to be concerned about. REGARDLESS of the serving material that a person may or may not be using.

Admittedly I may be kinda "gun shy" in that I have been around several people who had badly messed up strings and servings who were dropping arrows and dry firing multiple times during a course that my nerves really just couldn't take it any more. A couple of times I had to leave the group as I just no longer trusted being around them. I just didn't want to be around an arrow flying off sideways as it was shot as it fell off or being whacked by a blown limb on a dry fire. 

I know, sounds extreme. But after you've been at a while you see some crazy things.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Bender said:


> I generally don't use a center serving where "flattening out" is a problem. Nor do I let my strings go so long without attention, such as reserving or replacement, but it makes me wonder.
> 
> Might a serving get so worn or flattened that nock fit gets loose enough that arrow falling off, with accompanying elevated risk of dry become an issue?
> 
> ...


I have self-nocks that don't "grab" the string like some commercial nocks do... and prior to my introduction to wood, some of them were difficult even to get on and off the string. I can see problems with this developing with little imagination. 

Aloha...


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Rape.... I cringed when I read that. Ugg

Most high quality serving thread is sold at Lancaster Archery Supply for 25 to $27 a roll

My favorite, power grip or 62 XS is 25 to $27 a roll. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

